# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #8



## Sasquatch

Will this be the end of Dalton and Sasquatch? (Yes I know I typed Dalton) Thank you to everyone for listening, it was fun while it lasted.

Podcast #8
PF show 8 | Hobbies Podcasts | PodOmatic

If you would like to hear any of our previous shows they can be found at the link below.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## Denton

Cart or buggy?


----------



## SGG

Listening now, I love how you guys were going back and forth on the Forum prior. I talk just like that with certain friends, but they are friends I don't know well enough to push their buttons in a SHTF situations... great point on not pushing the boundaries and buttons of other people


----------



## SGG

Metrosexual bitch


----------



## SGG

Yay I got a shout out.


----------



## SGG

Podcastaways.....done deal


----------



## SGG

F that nonsense


----------



## SGG

It was fun hearing you guys laugh at our suggestions


----------



## SGG

That was the most fun I've had on the Forum, you guys definitely know each other well


----------



## SGG

The "arguing"


----------



## SGG

Is Sasquatch female? Everything I have been told is lie


----------



## SGG

So is that you @Denton? Post a picture of Sasquatch for revenge


----------



## SGG

Are you a flat earther @Denton


----------



## SGG

Good thing you have fingers @Denton, you know, for counting


----------



## SGG

It's a Coke btw....even if it's a Pepsi


----------



## SGG

I really need direction on how to get to the bunker


----------



## SGG

Op6 is f***ed in SHTF

#banished


----------



## acidMia

Hahaha 'the showmance' was my vote for Cricket's suggestion! That's the combination of your names :tango_face_wink:

Great show, guys!


----------



## SGG

Or how to fake it til you make it


----------



## SGG

#bookswithnowords hahahahaha

Excellent cast guys.


----------



## inceptor

@Denton @Sasquatch, y'all did good. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Sasquatch

SGG said:


> Metrosexual bitch


Why I oughta!!!!! :vs_mad:


----------



## Sasquatch

No one mentioned the new opening for the show. Any thoughts? 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## 6811

Denton asked how to erase a laptop's hard drive before disposal of the laptop. Call Hillary, she is the expert on that subject.


----------



## 6811

Sasquatch said:


> No one mentioned the new opening for the show. Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


The new opening was good. I guess you could flip flop between the first one and the new one. So when is Cricket going to be on the show?


----------



## A Watchman

Sasquatch said:


> No one mentioned the new opening for the show. Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Haven't listened in yet .....is it PG-13?


----------



## A Watchman

Just tried .... only clicked the arrow to play previously, including after the change to Pod cast ........ is something different? Seems like one is required to set up an account maybe and download the file to your hard drive. Please advise.


----------



## Operator6

SGG said:


> Op6 is f***ed in SHTF
> 
> #banished


I have my own group SGG, we're all educated and we get along great.

I really liked the outro music of the podcast. Thanks !


----------



## Targetshooter

Another great show , thank you .


----------



## admin

As always, I absolutely LOVED the show! :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Prepared One

Good show guys.


----------



## Sasquatch

A Watchman said:


> Just tried .... only clicked the arrow to play previously, including after the change to Pod cast ........ is something different? Seems like one is required to set up an account maybe and download the file to your hard drive. Please advise.


When you click on the link it should take you straight to a page that starts playing the show automatically. No downloading, of making an account. Since it is free for us to use they are always trying to catch new people. Maybe just close it out and try again. My apologies for any inconvenience.


----------



## Sasquatch

Trying to embed player straight to page. Didn't work.


----------



## SOCOM42

WTF??? Have no clue to any of this podcast crap.


----------



## admin

It is actually much easier than it sounds.

You should be able to just *click here*.

When you do that a new tab will open.

In most browsers it will start playing as soon that page loads.

If for some reason it doesn't, there is a start and pause button control at the top.


----------



## A Watchman

Sasquatch said:


> When you click on the link it should take you straight to a page that starts playing the show automatically. No downloading, of making an account. Since it is free for us to use they are always trying to catch new people. Maybe just close it out and try again. My apologies for any inconvenience.





Cricket said:


> It is actually much easier than it sounds.
> 
> You should be able to just *click here*.
> 
> When you do that a new tab will open.
> 
> In most browsers it will start playing as soon that page loads.
> 
> If for some reason it doesn't, there is a start and pause button control at the top.
> 
> View attachment 22961


Thanks guys ....... just returned home and listening in now. It is working for me now, as it has in the past. Not sure what was going on this morning.


----------



## sideKahr

Very good show this time, guys. You're sounding much more polished and relaxed and easier to listen to without cringeing. :vs_peace:

Re: the new outro. I like Dean, but you know you're going to have to play R.E.M. sooner or later.


----------



## Denton

sideKahr said:


> Very good show this time, guys. You're sounding much more polished and relaxed and easier to listen to without cringeing. :vs_peace:
> 
> Re: the new outro. I like Dean, but you know you're going to have to play R.E.M. sooner or later.


Thanks! We, too, noticed it was much more relaxed.

I've got a way to go, but I'll get there. Meanwhile, we are having a blast!


----------



## Slippy

Excellent! This Effin' nonsense is "Slippy Approved"!


----------



## dmet

Listening now! I have two to listen to this week! = )


----------



## dmet

For shame you two, you were a couple of bad boys while I was gone! LOL Another great show, good job. I hope Auntie got a couple of good swats in after her soul sucking death glareTM. :vs_smirk:


----------



## 8301

The large black man who is sometimes seen in videos with an Epi-Pen looking device with Hillary is a neurologist who specializes in seizures and concussions. There are several articles online about him but I forget his name. When she "fainted" in 2012 she had a concussion with a blood clot in her brain. She has been on blood thinners ever since and may have been on them before the fainted in 2012.

N. Korea may not need barges to launch a missile at us. N. Korea released a video showing "one of their" missile subs launching but it may have been fake. 

Great show guys!


----------



## Annie

Do you think Denton sounds like Elvis Presley? Kinda sorta? I like the ending song, Sas.


----------



## Annie




----------



## inceptor

Annie said:


> Do you think Denton sounds like Elvis Presley? Kinda sorta?


Don't be giving him the big head. He's bad enough as it is. :vs_laugh:


----------



## bigwheel

Why do they keep changing up the joke about how many preppers it takes to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> Don't be giving him the big head. He's bad enough as it is. :vs_laugh:


I got the Elvis thing a lot when I was in my twenties.
I figure i now sound like what Elvis would have sounded had he live to see his fifties.


----------



## Annie

bigwheel said:


> Why do they keep changing up the joke about how many preppers it takes to screw in a light bulb?


Hey, they're waiting for you to write up some new material, BW. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## A Watchman

Annie said:


> Do you think Denton sounds like Elvis Presley? Kinda sorta? I like the ending song, Sas.


I was thinking more like ......... Michael Jackson.


----------



## Annie

A Watchman said:


> I was thinking more like ......... Michael Jackson.


_Ha ha!_ I'm sure Denton's gonna love that.


----------



## Annie

Denton said:


> I got the Elvis thing a lot when I was in my twenties.
> I figure i now sound like what Elvis would have sounded had he live to see his fifties.


Can you sing?


----------



## Denton

Annie said:


> Can you sing?


My wife thinks I have a great singing voice. I think she is biased.


----------



## bigwheel

How did you get to be hairier than the Sasquatch? Thinking there may be some hormones running amok around here. Kindly tell us about it. Thanks.


----------

